# Break a leg!



## MARRIEDAMEXICAN (Dec 18, 2009)

This story took place in Arcata....I had been in town for two days and already wanted to blow this town up, it didn't help that my road dogg was a fucking oogle! We were at the 101 bridge drinking all day, I'd succesfully stolen three bottles of black velvet from raleys earlier and we'd come up on a space bag 2 bum jugs and an 18 pack. Needless to say we were all pretty shit faced. 

My stupid road dogg had been pissing me off all day, making comments about wanting to fuck me etc. Finaly I told him if he didnt shut up I'd fuck him up.

He didnt shut up so I jumped on top of him and began beating the shit out of him.He got me good once in the eye and thats when someone yelled "cops!'

So, I took off running Up the side of the bridge and thats when my knee went one way and I went the other. I just remember hearing a loud snap and then i was laying in a bush on the side of the bridge. Too in pain to even sqeal, my breath was gone. Just then the pigs came running down the side of the bridge passing me completely! They hadn't seen me! Which was lucky for me because I had a warrant in cali. So without making a noise I dragged my self up to the top of the bridge and gimped away. 

Dislocating my knee kept me from going to jail, now I know why people say "Break a leg" instead of good luck! 

FUCK BLACK VELVET!


----------



## bote (Dec 18, 2009)

wow, that´s quite the tale, with a moral and everything. good writing too


----------



## oldmanLee (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is one of the most remarkable getaways I've ever heard of!If you and you husband are in RVA anytime before I leave town,breakfast's on me,as long as you've got a story or two to tell!


BTW,yeap,fuck Black Velvet,life's too good for cheap booze;it'll be Bushmills and Guiness if you show!


----------



## bfalk420 (Jan 10, 2010)

That's an awesome story but FUCK Arcata the pigs run deep nowadays..........I saw a chick get arrested this summer for having her dog on the grass in the square!


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuck Arcata because it just sucks....

But wow. As a mom my mom gene kicked in hard when i read about your knee. I just wanted to holdja(its a mom thing. if you hurt we wanna hold you. well parents of babies at least haha) And well im glad to see it worked out fer ya. 

Oh yeah and above all things. FUCK HORNY ROAD DOGS! I got molested by one and he was so lucky i didnt gut his ass!


----------

